# What are future most prospective careers in Arab world ?



## rockprodigy (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm 21 years old now, and recently I dropped out of law school, so my plan for this year is to get into university again. I was thinking about Construction engineering.. it would take me 5 year to get MSc degree, so do you think that career will still be lucrative by the time i get a degree and few years of experience? and would you sugest me some other degree's to consider?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I work in construction and spent a similar number of years doing my degrees. The thing with construction is that once recession hits, it always gets affected first. However, careers in construction are very rewarding and the industry is very dynamic. 
Since I have always worked in construction, I wouldn't have a clue about other industries (I did want to be a pilot and I also wanted to work in banking!!) but you need to choose something that you will enjoy and that you can be good at. There are very few careers that are recession-proof and being made redundant or losing your job for whatever reason is just part of life and it's a risk that we all have to take! The good news is that in 3 years time, the construction industry would have started to recover but ultimately, if you choose to work in construction, the threat of redundancy during recession is just one of the things/ risks that you have to accept.

Why not get your BSc and then find a job? You can always do your MSc part-time later on but I think you will find that professional qualifications carry a lot more weight than an MSc. You need to make sure that you choose a course that is accredited, find yourself a good employer and then the MSc won't really be necessary, though you can still do it! Looks good on your business card anyway!!

Good luck with your degree and future career!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What you want to do is become a ************, they're greatly in demand at the moment as there was an exodus of all the really good one's a while back. The pay is unbelievable too, so if you're small enough, then you know who to thank....


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

rockprodigy said:


> I'm 21 years old now, and recently I dropped out of law school, so my plan for this year is to get into university again. I was thinking about Construction engineering.. it would take me 5 year to get MSc degree, so do you think that career will still be lucrative by the time i get a degree and few years of experience? and would you sugest me some other degree's to consider?


Risk Management is also a good career to get into - One of the careers that tend to get employed more at times like this when companies are trying to reduce their costs.

Project Management is also a useful skillset to have but it needs to be complimented by knowledge in a particular industry too (IT, Construction, Etc...)

It all really depends on what you enjoy doing. I know many people who think that my job is not particularly exciting but I like it


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Since you have a background in law, you can also look into becoming a claims specialist or contract manager in construction. It is one of the better paid jobs in construction and requires an in depth understanding of the law and contract T&Cs (which would also explain why I never tried my hands at it - my grades for law were shocking; I still think, to this day, that my lecturer took pity on me and let me pass the unit cause there are no other ways to explain how I managed to pass construction law!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Uhmm.. have you tried looking into "Group Hugging"? I'm a specialized, most accurately - certified "group hugger"


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

most random post ever award... *applause*


----------

